#  Krankenpflege >   Kann ich Medikamentenboxen beantragen? >

## mishima

Guten Tag, 
ich möchte für meine Mutter die 7mal4 - Medikamentenboxen beziehen. Sie ist chronisch krank und lebt bei mir im Haus (eigene kleine Wohnung), ich kümmere mich um ihe Medikameneneinahme, erhoffe mir von den Boxen dahingehend Erleichterung. Nun weiss ich nicht genau wie am besten vorgehen. Wie beantrage ich das ganze im Hinblick auf einen Erfolg am sinnvollsten bei der Krankenkasse?
Vielen Dank

----------


## Patientenschubser

Diese Boxen kosten zw 7 & 15€ z.B. bei Ebay.
Ob so was verschrieben werden kann oder es die KK bezahlt bezweifle ich.
Abhilfe schafft hier ein Anruf bei der KK.

----------


## Jule77

Hallo mishima,
ich wüsste auch nicht, dass man sich Medikamentenboxen verschreiben lassen kann. 
Wenn du die Medikamente für deine Mutter regelmäßig in einer bestimmten Apotheke besorgst, frag doch da mal, ob sie nicht für gute Kunden so eine Box kostenlos herausgeben. So freigiebig wie "früher" ist man da zwar auch nicht mehr, aber fragen kostet nichts. So bin ich jedenfalls zu unserer Tablettenbox gekommen. 
Grüße

----------


## Jule77

P.S.
Selbst wenn man sich so ein Teil als Hilfsmittel verschreiben lassen könnte, müsste man dennoch den Eigenanteil  (10 % der Kosten, mindestens € 5,00, höchstens € 10,00) zahlen. Ob sich ein Antrag auf Kostenübernahme dann "lohnen" würde?

----------


## bärbel

Ich habe auch schon von diesen Boxen gehört. Klär das doch zunächst mal mit dem Hausarzt deiner Mutter ab. Einige Bekannte von mir verwendet sie und ist bisher zufrieden damit. Sie sagt, das ist ein kleiner Luxus, den sie sich gönnt. Kann aber auch bei ihr noch mal nachhorchen, wie genau das funktioniert hat. Lg, Bärbel

----------


## bärbel

Also, ich habe mich noch mal kundig gemacht und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft das folgendermaßen ab: man kann sich das wohl vom Arzt verschreiben lassen. Dann geht man mit dem Rezept zur Apotheke und dort erhält man die Box. Die Box ist unterteilt in verschiedene Kästchen, für jeden Tag der Woche zu jeder Einnahmezeit. Meine Bekannte meinte, es mache es ihr leichter zu kontrollieren, wann sie welche Tablette nehmen muss, da sie aufgrund verschiedener Erkrankungen relativ viele unterschiedliche Medikamente nehmen muss.

----------


## bärbel

Was ich vergessen habe: so viel ich weiss, ist das noch recht neu und nicht in ganz Deutschlsnd verfügbar. Das müsstest du wohl zuerst abklären. Gibt aber eine Internetseite wo steht wo man die Box bekommt.

----------


## spokes

mir wäre das alles für einen ~10€ Artikel viel zu viel Arbeit.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich wollte das schon lange schreiben.
Was für einen Aufwand für 10€...

----------


## wheelchairpower

Die kosten sogar nicht einmal mehr 10€! Siehe hier: pillenbox –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de 
Zum Beispiel gibts für 2,90€ eine Pillenbox mit Alarmzeit und 4 Fächern.

----------


## feli

Ich hab die letztens in so einem 1 Euroshop für 1€ pro Stück gekauft.
Das ist das Telefonat oder das Porto nicht wert. 
Ich wundere mich, daß die bei den Kassen soviel Personal und Bürokratie finanzieren müssen, daß für Therapie nichts mehr übrig bleibt.
liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## bärbel

Naja, es ist ja nicht direkt dasselbe wie diese 1€ Dinger. Da hängt ja auch noch ein bißchen Service dran. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen, wie er das macht. Wer das Geld dafür ausgeben will, kann das ja ruhig machen. Wie gesagt: meine Bekannte ist damit total zufrieden. Jedem das Seine...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Service an der Medikamentenbox?
Das musst du mir doch genauer erklären.
Ich war der Meinung das man die Box bekommt, oder kauft, dann ist gut!
Befüllen muss man die doch selber, oder ist das bei der Beantragten anders?

----------


## bärbel

Nein, die musst du eben nicht selbst befüllen. Sonst wäre da ja kein Unterschied zu den "normalen". So viel ich weiss, gehst du mit deinem Rezept für die verschiedenen Medikamente, die du nehmen musst, in die Apotheke und gibst das dort ab. Das wird weitergeleitet und du bekommst dann eine befüllte Box, in der die passenden Pillen für jede Einnahmezeit einsortiert sind. Das heisst, du musst dich um gar nichts mehr kümmern und kannst sicher sein, dass dir beim selbst Befüllen keine Fehler unterlaufen.

----------


## Jule77

Bärbel, was sie meinen, ist eine patientenindividualisierte Verblisterung durch einen Dienstleister wie  https://www.7x4-pharma.com/index.php? 
...das dürfte dann wohl auch die  Medikamentenbox sein, die Mishima im  Eingangsposting gemeint hat:  

> ich möchte für meine Mutter die 7mal4 - Medikamentenboxen  beziehen.

  :Huh?: 
So etwas kann bzw. muss durch den Arzt verordnet werden .Vermutlich ist das jedoch nur für chronisch kranke Menschen durch die Krankenkassen erstattungsfähig, die eine Pflegestufe haben, denn denen wurde ja bisher sowieso im Rahmen der Behandlungspflege das Stellen der Medikamente durch einen Pflegedienst, so es denn vom Arzt verordnet war, erstattet. 
Ansonsten gibt es einige Apotheken, die einen individuellen Verblisterungsservice als Dienstleistung für den Patienten anbieten. Was man aber dann selber bezahlen muss.

----------


## bärbel

> Bärbel, was sie meinen, ist eine patientenindividualisierte Verblisterung durch einen Dienstleister wie  https://www.7x4-pharma.com/index.php?

 Ja, das scheint das zu sein. Ich benutze es ja auch nicht selbst und wusste deshalb nur aus zweiter Hand bescheid. Für mich macht's Sinn, wenn man viele verschieden Tabletten nehmen muss. Erleichtert wohl einiges...?

----------

